# [SOLVED] What's the difference?



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

What the difference between TV & Video: Televisions: 45 - 54" Televisions: Plasma: Panasonic 50" 1080P 600 Hz Plasma HDTV | Visions Electronics, and TV & Video: Televisions: 45 - 54" Televisions: 3DTV: Samsung 51" Series 5 600Hz 1080P 3D Plasma HDTV With Ethernet And USB Port | Visions Electronics.

I think the panasonic would have a better picture, and it has anti glare


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: What's the difference?*

Edit to above post. The Samsung $843 w/sh and tx. 
Panasonic $878 w/sh and tx.


----------

